# missing folder



## Ianthepig (Jan 23, 2002)

Hi folks, I have done this before but cant rember how !
I have lost a program folder and would like to restore it , I am positive I didnt delete it, the kids all say " it wasnt me " so me p/c must have thrown a wobbly ! 
Any how there is a way to restore a previous days registry or some thing to put ya p/c back to where it was yesterday or mabe up to 3 days ago ? but I cant for thr life of me rember how to do it ?   
Any one out there know how ? I have windows 98se.
Thanks in advance 
Ian


----------



## NetEngineer (Jan 6, 2003)

I believe the command that you're referring to is scanreg /restore (select the registry version that you want to restore from there)...***however...this restores the registry...NOT files & folders.


----------



## Ianthepig (Jan 23, 2002)

Thanks for the help NetEngineer, I restarted in DOS an typed scanreg/restore and got a " bad command line " thingy ?? I recently put a new hard drive in, would this cause a bad command line ? 
Every thing else works fine, it just seems that I have lost a program folder, it didnt have much of import in it but I seem to have lost the programs which were in it too 2which is a shame as I no longer have the disc's for some of them ( freebees from cover disc's for the main part ) Is there a way to retrive the folder with out having to buy norton rescue or some such program ?
Thanks in advance.
Ian


----------



## NetEngineer (Jan 6, 2003)

If your path variables are not set, then you'd have to specify the path to scanreg.exe...ie:C:\windows\command\scanreg.exe /restore

I assume that you've looked in the recycle bin for the missing folder/files...?

Also, if Windows is still functioning, you can use the "Find" function off of the start menu. Start, find, files or folders...in the "named" box if you know the name of the folder (lets use joesgames for example) you can type joes*.* and in the "look in" box make sure that "local hard drives" is selected...many times it defaults to my documents...so lets make sure that we're looking in your entire hard drive.

Lemme' know how that goes........


----------

